

A description of a simple Ray Tracer (1995) [pdf] - laex
http://www.maths.tcd.ie/~dwmalone/p/rt95.pdf

======
angersock
Everybody should try implementing a ray tracer at least once in their
programming career. The math is well-documented, and the wow factor is pretty
great.

It also is a rabbit-hole of optimizations and modularity; you can always add
on yet-another-cool-thing, and so never become bored. :)

~~~
igrekel
I fully agree, I had written one and eventually ended up using it in a
parallel programming class to modify it into a parallel program. It was a lot
of fun and the wow factor was definitely there. Since then I've ported it to
java when I learned the language. Added features now and then over the years
when I wanted to try something new.

------
Betelgeuse90
How handy is this? I need to get a simple Ray Tracer working by the end of the
month for a course. :)

Thanks! heh.

~~~
laex
I highly recommend Ray Tracing from Ground Up by Kevin Suffern. The book
assumes no prior knowledge.

[http://www.raytracegroundup.com/](http://www.raytracegroundup.com/)

I took the raytracing course taught by Kevin at UTS. It was great.

~~~
Betelgeuse90
Thank you! This is really great stuff.

Totally unrelated, I noticed I got downvoted. I hope it didn't seem like I'm
going to cheat or anything. I was just looking for good reference material.

------
chrisbarless
simple.

